
Webtime Tracker – discover your browsing habits, time tracking at its best - petasittek
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webtime-tracker/ppaojnbmmaigjmlpjaldnkgnklhicppk
======
welder
Very cool, this looks to also use heartbeats + timeout similar to how WakaTime
[1] tracks coding activity.

1\. [https://wakatime.com/faq#what-happens-when-im-
afk](https://wakatime.com/faq#what-happens-when-im-afk)

------
petasittek
Webtime Tracker is a Google Chrome extension that keeps track of how you spend
time on the web and presents the stats in a useful and intuitive way.

What you'll see \- Time spent on individual websites \- Detailed domain stats
\- Total time spent browsing \- Usage visualized by colorful graphs

Extras \- Backup and restore, export to CSV \- Screenshots (e.g. for sharing)
\- Works even offline

Statistics \- Today overview \- Daily averages \- All-time stats

Customizable features \- Idle time interval \- Doughnut graph gaps (for
readability) \- Time tracker in icon

